# How to figure out what modules you need

## meka

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/. Just post the output of lspci -n (you must have pciutils package).

----------

## hcintra

Download a liveCD boot it and run lsmod to see what habe been called by the installer

----------

## BitJam

That's a cool page.

Does anyone know of documentation linking module names with the .config file options (and possibly even with the location in the menuconfig maze)?

----------

## wynn

 *BitJam wrote:*   

> Does anyone know of documentation linking module names with the .config file options (and possibly even with the location in the menuconfig maze)?

 Greg Kroah-Hartman's "Linux Kernel in a Nutshell" (both a book and a PDF: app-doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell) shows how.

His methods are also used in Updating KC11 â kernel compiling for the beginner.

----------

## BitJam

Thanks.  Both your FAQ and the book look like great information.

The pdf's were a bit hard to read and navigate.  I was able to convert the xml into html by editing book.xml but I was unable to create a pdf.  I changed:

```
"-//O'Reilly//DTD DBLite 1.0 XML//EN"

"/work/tools/docbook/dblite/safari_future.dtd"

to

"-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN"

"/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
```

and commented out the metadata.xml and cpyrt.xml lines.  Then in the directory where I wanted the html files, I ran:

```
$ xmlto html /usr/share/doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell/xml/book.xml
```

You also have to copy over the figs/ directory.

Thanks again!

----------

